# CW Leon 350D



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

After a brief cleaning/detailing session earlier today I thought I'd take advantage of the great weather and take a couple of snaps


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Lovely car :thumb:

Did you forget to wash it before you started taking pics


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

HDR gone a bit wrong by the looks of it!


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

rmorgan84 said:


> HDR gone a bit wrong by the looks of it!


Care to explain/enlighten me?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Nothing to expalin really. It looks like it is a attempt @ HDR that has gone a bit wrong as the white has been turned a bit grey in colour. Though on second inspection it could just be poor white balance.

If i'm wrong and it's not HDR please feel free to correct me!


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm not a regular photomatix user - what would be the best way to try and avoid discolouration on the white? I've been playing with all the tone mapping settings, and am struggling to get the fairly natural 'not overly HDR'd' look without any discolouration on the white ?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

One thing that helps a lot with HDR is taking lots of image, up to say 10.

When you use only 3 images or you create three different exposures from one RAW file it looks very artificial.

Set your camera up on a tripod then in manual mode leave the aperture the same and vary the shutter speed for example 1/30 1/60 1/125 1/250 1/500 1/1000 1/2000 etc etc then run them in photomatix and it should give you better and more realistic results!

Also I tend to use the Merge to HDR function in photoshop CS3 instead of photomatix simply because it gives more natural results.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I'll give that a try - I take it theres not a merge to HDR function in CS2!?


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

I love the pics, and the car, unfortunately, I have no idea about photography.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

yeah it think there is actually, IIRC CS2 was the first to have it.

It's in

File>Automate>Merge to HDR inCS3 so should be the same or similar in CS2.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Just tried some images in CS2 - I think as you say I need more exposures


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Looks great on those rims. Which model it it and what are those rims


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Looks great on those rims. Which model it it and what are those rims


FR170Tdi - the rims are BBS CK's 18x8J in Anthracite


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Rick_1138 (Jan 24, 2008)

Is there a HDR automate function in Photoshop elements 5.0

(there aint no way i am paying £600 notes for CS3, much as i would like it!)


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

How do you do HDR? I might try and get a copy of CS2 and see what I can do with it. ATM i've only got CS.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I actually thought it was 'shadow and highlight' that done that to the photos! Nice pics tho! :thumb:

@bailes1992: HDR is basically taking the same shot 3 (preferably more) times with different exposures and then merging them together. Basically it allows the image to retain all the detail in the shadows, midtones and highlights. Works better on some images than others tho and you really need the camera on a tripod or they won't 'blend' properly. HTH. 

Forgot to say, you can download a 30-day trial from Adobe.com to try out CS3 before buying it. If you don't want to spend £600 (which I can't blame anyone), try and pick up a copy of Ps 7 or above of eBay cheap then just buy the upgrade to CS3! Should be able to get both for <£300.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Car looks great Nick, the wheels are stunning.


----------



## ELBOW GREASE (Sep 1, 2008)

cool pix


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

66Rob said:


> Car looks great Nick, the wheels are stunning.


Ta 

Where abouts in Essex are you?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Despite the above, they are still excellent pics IMO - nice work, and great car!

Is it the FR Diesel?


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

RussZS said:


> Despite the above, they are still excellent pics IMO - nice work, and great car!
> 
> Is it the FR Diesel?


Mine is - you can get 200bhp TFSI petrol or 170 Tdi - although most of the Tdi's seem to make 190 bhp+ as standard


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Which wheels do you have? I don't like the standard ones...


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Lovely car


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Lovely car, wheels really suit the car.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

joe_0_1 said:


> I love the pics, and the car, unfortunately, I have no idea about photography.


Ditto


----------

